# south wales musicians



## philofcynon1

Hi i am a classical/electric/acoustic guitarist looking for musicians to play with , i can sing as well , i can read music but admittedly not to a great standard. If you are interested in meeting up to play some classical stuff, some pop tunes, jazz standards or any other genre then i would be very happy to do that, i am mainly looking for string players and some woodwind players and pretty much anyone else who wants to get involved !! i am 25 and based in the pontypridd area of south wales , i have plenty of contacts for paid gigs also so if we could get something going then i could definately get us some paid work. Anyone interested ????


----------

